# Two axle vs 4 axle train cars



## BlitzM4 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a LGB train that I setup for christmas and noticed that many of the LGB train cars I look at (mostly christmas cars on ebay) have 2 axles per car. All the cars in my set have 4 axles per car and it seems to me it would look odd to have some with 2 and some with 4 axles. Is there any significance to this difference and is is possible to convert a 2 axle car to 4 axles?


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

2 axle cars are used in Europe where as 4 axle cars are used in America. There are other locations that use these cars, but they are the major players.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If your set has all the 4 axles I'd stay with those. As mentioned the 2 axle cars are European. Is you loco American style ? Later RJD


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to MLS! 

As Snoq Pass said, the main difference is European vs. North American. That said, 2 axle cars were standard all over the world until about the 1845-1850, and bobber (2 axle) cabeese were not uncommon in the US into the 20th century. Also, 4 axle cars were common on a number of colonial railroads - pretty much any place where there was a lot of stuff to move a long distance, and plenty of room to do it in. 

As far as converting from one to the other, yes, it can be done. Take a look at this thread to see one example. El Cheepc conversion of Scientific Toys Cars. Generally, the conversion will involve cutting off the running gear (wheels, axle boxes, etc.) and making a new mount for whatever truck you plan on using. There are plenty of folks on here who are willing to help, if you post a question about a specific project. There's even a good chance you're not the first one who's tried such a thing.


----------



## farmerted (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link to another example: http://www.barrysbigtrains.com/tips/bobber8.asp 

Barry from Barry's Big Trains converted the Bachmann 2-axle caboose to a 4-axle caboose. The instructions are text-only, but I do remember seeing pics somewhere... maybe in the MLS Archives? 

-Jon (a.k.a. Farmer Ted)


----------



## BlitzM4 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info and quick replies. Since this is just a simple Christmas layout for now I may just not worry about it. If I do end up trying to change any cars from 2 to 4 axle I will post my results. 

The LGB Santa Fe starter set is what I currently have. I got it last year and am trying to expand a bit for this Christmas.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well with lgb i have much more tolerance regarding the protypical-ive grown used to mixing and matching all sorts of things i would not normally (within reason) -roadnames, colors, eras, -you have to run what you have and what you can obtain 

here are some pros to 2 axels 

first: run what you like-I have a lot of LGB but, i too have a US starter set (which is what im guessingyou have-the 2-4-0 loco ) with the shorty US style 4 axel coaches and have no qualms running a 2 axel US style baggage car with them 

second: the 2 axel cars are often more available, and were often priced lower on closeout, becasue i think here in the US most folks prefer larger US outline equipment and the 'euro' outlines and crtain models just didnt move as well-the quality however is always great- -those days of closeout pricing are passing quickly however 

third: it is my experience that the shorter wheelbase of many of the 2 axel models in particular, seem to track better on tight radius and rough and tumble (less than level) outdoor track 

fourth: get what you can now -i predict everything lgb will only rise in price thanks to marklin-and probably significantly 

finally: 2 axel cars are easiest to rerail


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use 2 and 2 axle cars together as it is my RR and I run it for personal fun. 

I just love those LGB powered tenders to run longer trains with my 0-4-0's.


----------

